# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Lija ose Varicella

## Meriamun

Cfare shenjash ka kjo semundje? Si perhapet ne pergjithesi? Cfare moshash prek?
Cfare komplikacionesh ka tek femijet?

*Ne kohen e monizmit ka qene bere vaksina kunder Lise?*

thnx

----------


## nutrizionista

Shenjat e para te lise jane pak temperature(jo gjate gjithe dites) dhe shfaqen disa flluska te mbushura me  uje. Me pas flluskat perhapen ne te gjithe trupin dhe shnderrohet ne krater vullkani  :perqeshje: ... duhet te mos i gerricesh sepse me pas te mbetet shenje.

NUk e di nese ne kohen e komunizmit kane ber vaksinat apo jo, une kam lindur pas viteve 80  dhe line e mora ketu ne itali ne moshen 22 vjeçare..

Zakonisht nuk jep probleme tek femijet, (eshte me problematike tek meshkujt ne moshe te rritur) dhe kalon ne 7-10 dite.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shenjat i ka përmbendur nutrizionista, temperatura në fillim është 37,5 e në ditët në vijim mund të shkojë deri në 38 e gjysëm-39. Është sëmundje virusale e fëmijëve, meqë prek kryesisht parashkollorët dhe u forcon imunitetin, por mund të prekë edhe të rriturit. Në moshë të rritur lia shfaq komplikacione.

Te fëmijët zakonisht nuk ka komplikacione, përveç kruarjeve. Gjatë kësaj kohë duhet të pinë shumë lëngje e të hanë supra. Thuhet edhe që nuk duhet të lahen, se uji i acaron flluskat. Ka raste që shoqërohen me komplikacione si psh meningit apo pneumoni.

S'e di a ka pasur vaksinë kundër lisë gjatë monizmit, por mirë është që fëmijët ta kalojnë e mos imunizohen kundër saj, duke qënë se kjo është në shërbim të forcimit të sistemit të tyre imunitar.

----------


## drague

> Shenjat i ka përmbendur nutrizionista, temperatura në fillim është 37,5 e në ditët në vijim mund të shkojë deri në 38 e gjysëm-39. Është sëmundje virusale e fëmijëve, meqë prek kryesisht parashkollorët dhe u forcon imunitetin, por mund të prekë edhe të rriturit. Në moshë të rritur lia shfaq komplikacione.
> 
> Te fëmijët zakonisht nuk ka komplikacione, përveç kruarjeve. Gjatë kësaj kohë duhet të pinë shumë lëngje e të hanë supra. Thuhet edhe që nuk duhet të lahen, se uji i acaron flluskat. Ka raste që shoqërohen me komplikacione si psh meningit apo pneumoni.
> 
> S'e di a ka pasur vaksinë kundër lisë gjatë monizmit, por mirë është që fëmijët ta kalojnë e mos imunizohen kundër saj, duke qënë se kjo është në shërbim të forcimit të sistemit të tyre imunitar.


si moj nuk ka pase vaksine. e kemi si tatuazh ne krah :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> si moj nuk ka pase vaksine. e kemi si tatuazh ne krah: )


thu për 'zogun' ti?  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

un sthash ska pas, thash 'nuk e di a ka pas'. Mu ma kan bërë kur kam qënë e logël, po smë ka mbet shenjë :ngerdheshje:  jam me fat që skam asolloj tatuazhi lol

----------


## MI CORAZON

> thu për 'zogun' ti? un sthash ska pas, thash 'nuk e di a ka pas'. Mu ma kan bërë kur kam qënë e logël, po smë ka mbet shenjë jam me fat që skam asolloj tatuazhi lol


Shih mos e ke ne kofshe, Angie.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Meriamun

Pse kjo prerja ne krah ne formen e tatuazhit eshte vaksina per Line?

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Shih mos e ke ne kofshe, Angie.


Jo, pra s'kam fare  :ngerdheshje:  DHE e kam bërë e di sh. mirë. Madje dhe e kam kaluar. S'e di pse s'më ka mbetur shenjë.

----------


## B@Ne

> Pse kjo prerja ne krah ne formen e tatuazhit eshte vaksina per Line?



Nuk eshte ajo jo, vaksina kundra lise nuk ka shume qe ekziston Meriamun
Ajo eshte kundra BCG , turbekuloza 

Te tjerat jane thene me siper  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Meriamun

Dmth ne kohen e monizmit nuk paska qene bere vaksina kundra lise?

kete nuk po e marr vesh

disa thone qe eshte bere mbas viteve 80

----------


## Busy Girl

edhe une si anetraet me siper di  per perhapjen mjafton ta kete dikush edhe te ngjitet por edhe jo pesh kur e kaluan  dy vellezerit e mi mua nuk me zuri
Sa per te laren eshte e vertet qe nuk duhet te lahesh dhe qe duhet te shmangesh diellin e shumte. keshillohet lyerja me puder pasi pengon lengezimin e tyre e pershpejton tharjen

----------


## broken_smile

ajo shenja qe kemi te krahu eshte nga vaksina qe kemi bere kunder lise se pyllit (variola) qe tani nuk behet me sepse kjo semundje eshte zhdukur. ndersa lia e dhenve (varicella) eshte tjeter semundje dhe zakonisht kalohet gjate femijerise. 
vaksina kunder tuberkulozes qe behej ne shqiperi gjate monizmit jepej nga goja qe ne momentin pas lindjes.

----------


## Marya

> *ajo shenja qe kemi te krahu eshte nga vaksina* qe kemi bere kunder lise se pyllit (variola) qe tani nuk behet me sepse kjo semundje eshte zhdukur. ndersa lia e dhenve (varicella) eshte tjeter semundje dhe zakonisht kalohet gjate femijerise. 
> *vaksina kunder tuberkulozes qe behej ne shqiperi gjate monizmit jepej nga goja qe ne momentin pas lindjes*.


eshte e tuberkulozes, skam pare vaksine te tuberkulozes te jepet nga goja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> eshte e tuberkulozes, skam pare vaksine te tuberkulozes te jepet nga goja


je e sigurte Marya? nuk di kujt t'i besoj ty apo gjyshit tim qe ka punuar me vite ne kete fushe  :buzeqeshje:  megjithese edhe mosha ben te veten dhe mbase nuk i kujtohet mire...per nje gje jam e sigurte, vaksinat e para kunder tb kane qene formulacione orale.

----------


## Marya

> je e sigurte Marya? nuk di kujt t'i besoj ty apo gjyshit tim qe ka punuar me vite ne kete fushe  megjithese edhe mosha ben te veten dhe mbase nuk i kujtohet mire...per nje gje jam e sigurte, vaksinat e para kunder tb kane qene formulacione orale.


broken nuk e di per cfare epoke e ka fjalen gjyshi yt, por  une ne krahe e kam dhe vajzes time po ne krahe ja bene, madje kishte nje reaksion te vecante , kur ja bene ne ditet e para nuk i dukej derisa me pas u be plage dhe nuk duhej lare dhe korrja nuk i duhej hequr , ishte shume interesante derisa u sheruar

----------


## broken_smile

> broken nuk e di per cfare epoke e ka fjalen gjyshi yt, por  une ne krahe e kam dhe vajzes time po ne krahe ja bene


une jam e '88 dhe gjyshin e pyeta pikerisht sepse me interesonte per veten. tani behet me injeksion te krahu, por mendova se ate kohe ne shqiperi perdorej akoma formulacioni i vjeter...po kunder lise se pyllit nuk behej vaksina?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

marya ka dhe vaksina qe merren oral  :buzeqeshje: 


varicella ose chickenpox eshte e rrezikshme kur shfaqen ne moshe te madhe ne nje form qe quhet 'shingles", per femijet qe kan pasur "chickenpox" kur kan qen e vegjel, keta femij kur te rriten dhe tea afrojn moshes 50 vjec duhet te marrin nje vaksin tjeter si pshm Zostavex qe te parandalojn shingles

----------


## Prudence

Vaksina e lise edhe tani nuk eshte e detyrueshme sic jane disa te tjera si turbekulozi kolla e mire,hepatiti.une sua kam bere cunave, por gjendet ne farmaci dhe kush desheron ia ben femijes.

Mua djali sot mu semure me line e dhenve apo pyllit si i themi me gjuhen popullore.

Mjekja me dha aceklovir,zyrtec dhe puder.
Ishalah e kalon lehte....ia cpifa duke i bere roje mos kruhet se mbetet i shemtuar

----------

